# new year



## bradstevo (Oct 16, 2013)

happy new year everyone
what is your new year resolution?
mine is to fish at least 100 days in 2015


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2015)

Mine is to eat a massive cock sandwich, with extra mayo


----------

